# Preshot Checklist



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

on days where I practice, not just shoot, I go through a checklist prior to the shot.

1. set stance-- verify I've got proper alignment
2. nock an arrow-- very important, sometimes it's easily forgotten...especially when there is a lot of activity in and around the line.
3. preset griip- here I get my grip generally correct...
4. set and hook up my release- set grip on release
5. Set grip.
6. verify stance- mainly balance/weight distribution--I have problems leaning (comes from old an school stance)
7 draw- set anchor, lower shoulders, squeez blades together...hold
8. set sight picture- continue pushing to limit float---if float is off, let down
9. if sight pic is good- grip is still good- start the firing sequence
10...move left shoulder blade away from the spine--fire.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I and most of the competitive shooters I know go through their shot routine for every arrow shot. Parts of the routine are run subconsciously and parts are actively thought through. 

Last week I was doing some practice work at my short shooting line at home and got to the point pf my predraw where I hook on my release and felt that something in my routine simply did not feel right. So I stopped the sequence and actively went through my steps from the beginning and realized, I had lost my concentration while my cat was walking past the target and had neglected to nock an arrow.... 

Choose a shot routine/sequence that makes sense to you and that you can rely on when the adrenalin starts to flow in competition--much the same thing you do as a pilot.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I understand how pilots think...have a couple friends that fly and when I did (RC) I had my pre/post flight checklist...they can get quite detailed.

Have a pre-shoot list, "make sure all your stuff is with you"...backup release/tab, maybe extra string, serving thread, tools etc.
from the time you assemble the bow (have a check list there too- look at threads, make sure screws are tight etc) 

The next week or so, take a pen and paper every time you shoot. At the line, write down ever step you go through--plant rear foot, set stance, how you align the shot, etc, etc. Everyone will have a slightly different list. As the weeks progress you may need to modify the list a little but you'll get to the point where you know the list and a paper copy isn't necessary....

if you have wide limbs- you can tape a laminated piece of paper to the inside of the limb (check rules first- some won't allow anything on the limbs or riser)

glad this came up...I needed to add breathing to my list---yep, got to get breathing set- if it's not, the shot is off...actually my release fires differently bases on how deeply I'm breathing/holding.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a pretty good guide for developing your shot sequence or checklist:

http://www.amazon.com/Developing-Yo...d=1393938769&sr=1-1&keywords=archery+sequence

Allen


----------



## Redwine39 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone. Very helpful stuff. I worked on it this morning with 75+ arrows. First shoot this weekend in Griffen, GA.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Have fun!!


----------

